
A Law Firm in Kearney Introduces Cryptocurrency as a Form of Payment - riya_876
https://www.btcwires.com/c-buzz/a-law-firm-in-kearney-introduces-cryptocurrency-as-a-form-of-payment/
======
masonic
This story is ripped from NTV[0] with the actual site and author credit
(Lauren Kummer) cut out.

[0] [https://nebraska.tv/news/local/kearney-business-
introduces-c...](https://nebraska.tv/news/local/kearney-business-introduces-
cryptocurrency-as-form-of-payment)

